# custom round baling in oklahoma



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

im wondering if i should go up last year i cut and raked and baled a 5X5 with net wrap for $25. but im friends with guys who charged 27 for 4X5s so im thinking i should go up to $30. what do u guys think?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Charge what the market will bear.
We still have old retired guys with worn out equipment that are $15 and think I am greedy for charging $25.
I am not baling for fun or to cover expenses.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

i am in the west end of the ok. panhandle and I have been charging 17.00 - 18.00 per acre for swathing, 6.50 per acre for rake, and 18.00 per bale for large round and big square. I have gotten these prices for atleast the last 3 years.


----------



## farmboy6320 (Jun 24, 2010)

its hard to figure how many acres you actually have on a field around here though


----------



## country boy (May 27, 2010)

farmboy here in eastexas we for the most part are getting 25.00 for a 4x5 with net and a 2 bale min per acre if you cant figure it close on cutting time then a trip to the building supply and about 80.00 bucks you can get a measuring wheel figure square footage and divide by 43560 and there is your acreage . also that puts a stop to the old farts that forgot that that they did add a few more acres a few years back


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Search for the Google Area calculator. You can drop balloons around an area and it will figure the acreage.
The only short coming of the tool is that it does not figure terrain elevation.
I used it when I purchased a few acres adjoining me. It was off just a tad because it could not figure the two "hills and hollars".

It is a neat tool to figure how much fertilizer is needed for each field.


----------

